# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Dan planeta Zemlje i radionica o platnenim pelenama u Rijeci

## Serpentina

*19.4.2008.* obilježite ovogodišnji  *Dan planete Zemlje* i posjetite naš štand kod Radio Rijeke od 10 do 13 sati  :Smile: .
Sve imamo, na vama je samo da dođete na druženje i informiranje   :Love:  .

I dalje... 

*22.4.* će biti održana *radionica o platnenim pelenama.* 
Radionica će započeti u  17:00 sati u Striboru, Trg 128. brigade Hrvatske vojske 6. 
Broj polaznika je ograničen, te vas molimo da se pribilježite na broj telefona 095 8317758.

Dođite i saznajte iz prvih ruku sve tips & tricks o korištenju i održavanju platnenih pelena, te opipati i upoznati se sa brenodm pelena Rodina pusa! 

Vidimo se!! :D  :D

----------


## Sun

hop

----------


## PetraRi

dolazimo po majice...hoce li biti i za mame majica?

Serpetina...svaki put kad petri pokusavam dati komadic banane sjetim se tvoje curice i zadnjeg pregleda As u Ri kako fino sama papa bananu. petra samo vrti glavom i vice ne ne ne ne....   :Smile: )
ovo je bilo nevezano za stand i ostale aktivnosti ali eto...

Sun vec zna kako zelim te majice i napokon cemo ih kupiti...jupiii

e da, kakve su cijene ako smijem pitati?

----------


## vitekova mamuška

:Smile:

----------


## Serpentina

:Love: 
Majice za odrasle će biti i dođu 70 milih nam novaca,
dok su majice "OVO je mlijeko" (zgodne sa cicofacom i natpisom) po 50!

Akcija, navali narode   :Wink:

----------


## PetraRi

:D

----------


## Sun

također ćete moći kupiti i pelene po popularnim cijenama (pelena 80 kn, uložak 14 kn)  :D

----------


## vitekova mamuška

Vibrrrrrrrre da se vrijeme popravi do sutra   :Sad:

----------


## Serpentina

hoće hoće
bit će vam taaaaaaaako lijepo  :D

----------


## Marna

Evo izvješća:
U RI na Korzu dođoh - vidjeh - kupih ...  :Wink:  
Za sve rode i rodice na štandu puno pozdrava i sve je bilo za 5!!
Vrijeme je bilo kiša-sunce, ali su zato cure bile nasmijane i ljubazne!
Posebno su mi izvrsne majice na vrste cika i cikica. 
Eh, to će biti udarna kombinacija za posao  :Grin:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## skviki

> Evo izvješća:
> U RI na Korzu dođoh - vidjeh - kupih ...  
> Za sve rode i rodice na štandu puno pozdrava i sve je bilo za 5!!
> Vrijeme je bilo kiša-sunce, ali su zato cure bile nasmijane i ljubazne!
> Posebno su mi izvrsne majice na vrste cika i cikica. 
> Eh, to će biti udarna kombinacija za posao


  :Heart:

----------


## Serpentina

:Love:  
šmrc mi smo to čudo propustile 
(neodgodive obveze)

----------


## PetraRi

jesu majice otputovale u zg ili...?
ja bih jos jednu za sebe

----------


## Hady

mislim da su još tu. koja ti treba?

----------


## PetraRi

M narancasta jedna ili druga ovisi koja je ostala

----------


## Hady

javi se TILJI na pp da ti provjeri - mislim da od M nema više ništa, ali nek ti provjeri ona svejedno

----------


## Tilja

M ima "OVo je mlijeko"
Bit će štand opet 15.5. pa ćemo dobiti još majica....ako nije hitno možda bolje da pričekaš...

----------


## PetraRi

cure hvala sto ste se javile i odgovorile...
nije mi hitno pa ako ce stand biti 15.5. opet cemo rado doci

pozdrav vrijednim teta rodama super ste bile, samo jos da nije bilo te kise mi bismo se ostali malo vise druziti ali nadoknadit cemo to 15.5.

kupljene majice smo vec ponosno prosetale   :Smile:

----------

